# Mouse....



## Lollypop86

I've come home from my parents and I think there is a mouse in my kitchen......I'm too scared to pull the drawer out incase it jumps out lol

J
xx


----------



## YoungOldUn

It will be more frightened of you than you are of it


----------



## mwad

It won't hurt you, don't get too upset


----------



## j8keith

Perhaps he was doing some light "mousework" whilst you were out.


----------



## Skeee

You need to find the nearest neighbour with a cat.
Then lock it in the kitchen for 10 minutes. 
Job done!


----------



## Lollypop86

I think ill dig out my mouse trap (it wont kill it its a nice one!) I've retreated to my friends in reading for the evening for billionaires cheesecake nom nom!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I think ill dig out my mouse trap (it wont kill it its a nice one!) I've retreated to my friends in reading for the evening for billionaires cheesecake nom nom!
> J
> xx


 Save a tiny bit of "pigs in blankets"

Mice love sausage. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

i think its gone i've not heard any rustling  lol

J
xx


----------



## Hilly10

It's most likely asleep because it's pregnant, and this time next month you will be over run :wink:


----------



## bigdodge

Don't be a pussy just have a look for the tiny mouse - it's harmless!


----------



## spike

Lollypop86 said:


> i think its gone i've not heard any rustling  lol
> 
> J
> xx


if you get a strange smell in a few days, you'll know it was "gone" RIP Mr Mouse :lol:


----------



## brian1978

Hilly10 said:


> It's most likely asleep because it's pregnant, and this time next month you will be over run :wink:


This actually happened to a friend of mine, he had a mouse or two, literally in a matter of weeks they turned into dozens. Had to get pest control in as they literally destroyed everything they could chew on. :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Oh my god dont say that!!!!!! I'll have to check now!!!!! urgh!

J
xx


----------



## Hilly10

brian1978 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's most likely asleep because it's pregnant, and this time next month you will be over run :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> This actually happened to a friend of mine, he had a mouse or two, literally in a matter of weeks they turned into dozens. Had to get pest control in as they literally destroyed everything they could chew on. :?
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. It happened to me. When the kids were younger they came back from the farm after mucking out their horses. As my youngest tossed her coat in the garage a the little blighter flew out of her pocket,we looked everywhere for it, all to no avail. A month later we noticed by the CH boiler evidence of rodent infestation took me weeks but I got the lot about 8 of them. Kids thought it hilarious as they were not bothered with them as they run round the farm allday.


----------



## Skeee

When one snuk into the kitchen of my old house I grabbed the cats and locked them in the kitchen with me.

I've never seen such a big fat lazy cat move so quick. They then took the mouse outside.


----------



## mstew

Ever heard of the saying 'quiet as a mouse', yeah you may not hear it rustling, but it'll still be about  worst thing is you'll never know until it runs into something! :roll:

I only know as it happened when I was in a hostel with my mates in Amsterdam. I heard it rustling in a bag of crisps but everytime I used my phone light to try and see it, the little b*stard had scampered! When I noticed the bag of crisps was BY MY BED I threw it into the middle of the room and tried to spot it. I just couldn't sleep.

Worst part was when I did manage to spot it, it then ran up the my mates bed post, onto his pillow and over his head! He was too far gone to notice anything, woke up and fell back to sleep. By this point I was so paranoid I only got an hours sleep before my flight home that day!

Hope your friend doesn't mind your company on a permanent basis haha :lol:


----------



## Cloud

I used to leave food out for mine under the bath in my old house, every morning it was all gone! They did get a bit noisy at night though when they used to squabble under the floorboards of the bedroom. In the end I caught them with humane traps and collected them in a tank, fattened them up, then released them - they were soooooo cute! Some might say that I'm soooooo odd! :lol:

I wonder if the new owner of the house likes mice?


----------



## Lollypop86

I manned up and opened the drawers and stuff and nothing was in there I had a good ol' look about

I had a mouse in my old house, set a trap and it only caught the buggers hand so I let him go as he was alrite, he never came back again but I said from then on I would only use humane traps

J
Xx


----------



## Hilly10

You only caught his hand who was he Mighty Mouse. I bet he died not long after as he could not feed himself


----------



## Lollypop86

Well he moved pretty quick so I duno.....

I heard rustling again 

J
Xx


----------



## burns

My dad used to own a hardware shop until a few years ago, and we saw all sorts in there.

Our all-time favourite was one fella who came in for a mouse trap (unremarkable, but the events that followed were not). Mr B always made a point of showing customers how to set the trap: bait on the spike (chocolate works best), trap pulled back, link hook attached, carefully let go, then popped a pen onto the bait area to demonstrate the snappy action.

Some hours later, this character returned, with a plaster on every finger, claiming the trap was faulty. When asked to demonstrate what he'd been doing, he showed us: trap pulled back, link hook attached, bait loaded onto spike, SNAP! :lol: I'm not sure he appreciated us rolling about laughing at him :lol:

The only consolation: at least he wasn't using a rat trap - those things are brutal and would easily have broken his fingers :twisted:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Chocolate is a favourite of mice. Caught a couple two years ago this way. Tried cheese but couldn't get them, first night with M&S chocolate and got one within an hour, literally by the end of the nose!!


----------



## Lollypop86

Well I've left the drawers open lol see if the little s*** jumps out lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Chocolate is a favourite of mice. Caught a couple two years ago this way. Tried cheese but couldn't get them, first night with M&S chocolate and got one within an hour, literally by the end of the nose!!


Yep, mice don't like cheese. When you set the trap put it at 90* to a skirting board, they tend to stick close to the walls.


----------



## mstew

burns said:


> My dad used to own a hardware shop until a few years ago, and we saw all sorts in there.
> 
> Our all-time favourite was one fella who came in for a mouse trap (unremarkable, but the events that followed were not). Mr B always made a point of showing customers how to set the trap: bait on the spike (chocolate works best), trap pulled back, link hook attached, carefully let go, then popped a pen onto the bait area to demonstrate the snappy action.
> 
> Some hours later, this character returned, with a plaster on every finger, claiming the trap was faulty. When asked to demonstrate what he'd been doing, he showed us: trap pulled back, link hook attached, bait loaded onto spike, SNAP! :lol: I'm not sure he appreciated us rolling about laughing at him :lol:
> 
> The only consolation: at least he wasn't using a rat trap - those things are brutal and would easily have broken his fingers :twisted:


Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

A long long time ago when I was aged around 12, my father brought home two white mice for me as pets. Unfortunately one of them was a male and the other was a female and as nature dictates, they must have gone at it 'hammer and tongs'. Soon I had around 20 white mice and I found out that the local pet shop would buy them off me. Woo Hoo, found another way of making some pocket money.
The next purchase to be made was another mouse cage as I found that the little beggars were carnivorous If I kept multiple adults in with the babies (Not good for profits). So with another cage I could separate the little beggars. This worked for a short while, but as I now had quite a few breeding pairs, the number of babies increased so, another cage was purchased. 
This cycle went on for a while until my parents called a temporary halt to my growing enterprise (the cages were now taking over one side of my fathers garage). At this point I had at any given time somewhere in the region of 150 to 200 mice.
The status quo was maintained for quite a while with my stock kept pretty constant due to selling the mice to the pet shop and anyone at school who wanted them. Then the fate full day occurred - I was in the habit of transferring the mice into two cages while I cleaned the others, unfortunately I did not latch the door securely on one of the cages and around 80 mice escaped.
A lot of those little blighters managed to make their way into the house and for weeks they would turn up in the kitchen, living room, hallway in fact all over the house. There seemed to be a constant cry of 'Jim there's another of your mice here'. 
This 'Great Escape' ended my career of mouse breeder extraordinaire.


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha ha true story bro? lol

J
xx


----------



## YoungOldUn

Absolutely, every word of it is true. The only addition I can make is that the 'Great Escape' occurred on my sisters birthday when she had all of her friends round for her party. As you can imagine there was quite a few screams and shrieks


----------



## Cloud

Your true stories are just as funny (if not funnier) as your jokes, Jim!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

My mouse is back and this time I have proof lol need to find my trap! lol

J
xx


----------



## Dotti

Go and buy from B and Q the rentakil mouse trap. It's a little mouse house with blue food in! Mousey will love to munch on it and then wonder off, you probably won't see it again


----------



## Lollypop86

what if it dies in my house lol ive got a humane one somewhere lol just need to dig it out lol

J
xx


----------



## spike

I think Humane one is better, don't need a stinky dead mouse somewhere!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Followed by maggots and bluebottles :?


----------



## Lollypop86

er puke lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

http://www.beautifulbritain.co.uk/htm/w ... _traps.htm









I've got one of these in the shed somewhere.


----------



## Lollypop86

the one I have is similar to that but ive not seen it since i moved lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

http://www.powertoolsdirect.com/rentoki ... tAodNGYAdg

A fiver?

I remember it 'cos every time I picked it up the cats followed my every step! :wink:


----------



## John-H

A man on the radio said there was a case of a woman who bought a humane rat catcher (bigger presumably), took the rat off to the countryside, got bitten by the rat whilst letting it go and died of Lyme's disease. A mouse I caught for my girlfriend at the time shot out like a rocket but it's probably best to fling it away on release to avoid the possibility of a bite. Use gloves too as it will have probably wee'd in there.


----------



## Cloud

If you do set a humane trap, please make sure you check it regularly it would be awful if it starved in there, defeating the whole humane thing. When it's been activated, it's difficult to tell if there is a mouse in there as they are extremely light so go outside, put it on the floor, point it away from you and gently open it.


----------



## Dotti

Well by the time maggots, blue bottles and flies make any attempt to come in. which would take some doing with a mouse. you will know by the slight waft it's dead and at least you will know it won't come back also


----------



## Skeee

Cloud said:


> If you do set a humane trap, please make sure you check it regularly it would be awful if it starved in there, defeating the whole humane thing. * When it's been activated, it's difficult to tell if there is a mouse in there as they are extremely light so go outside*, put it on the floor, point it away from you and gently open it.


 *+1 *
Make sure no cats are watching!


----------



## Lollypop86

I can't find mine  need to buy another

J
Xx


----------



## Dotti

How's pip squeek  :wink:


----------



## Skeee

You need a cat!


----------



## Lollypop86

Dotti said:


> How's pip squeek  :wink:


Gone to find a new home with any luck lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

UPDATE: I've got 2 traps out with chocolate and the f**ker keeps evading them lol

J
xx


----------



## nilrem

Lollypop86 said:


> UPDATE: I've got 2 traps out with chocolate and the f**ker keeps evading them lol
> 
> J
> xx


Peanut butter is good 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll get some tomorrow I dont want to get dressed today lol

J
xx


----------



## j8keith

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll get some tomorrow I dont want to get dressed today lol
> 
> J
> xx


No wonder the mouse keeps coming back.


----------



## Lollypop86

Ha ha pervy little mouse lol

J
Xx


----------



## j8keith

I always had my doubts about Mickey Mouse, anyone with ears that big has got to be suspicious.


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha well since mousey had a belly full he hasnt been back and now nothing is in reach soo here's hoping!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

so the mouse is back.......he got caught in one of the traps......then ate his way out! urgh

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> so the mouse is back.......he got caught in one of the traps......then ate his way out! urgh
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the mouse is back.......he got caught in one of the traps......then ate his way out! urgh
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

you and I are gona fall out Mr......

J
xx


----------



## NoMark

Time to break out the "inhumane" traps then. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

nope going for a metal humane one lol

J
xx


----------



## Cloud

Lollypop86 said:


> nope going for a metal humane one lol
> 
> J
> xx


You just need to check it more often (or put more food in), the poor little thing must have been hungry, bless! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

I reset the trap when I went to bed (around 1am) and then checked it at 6.30 and the little bleeder had got out lol

J
xx


----------



## Cloud

Sounds like a clever mouse to me!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Super Mouse back to rule the world


----------



## Lollypop86

Super mouse will soon be dead mouse lol

J
Xx


----------



## spike

lol, Danger mouse!


----------



## Lollypop86

I watched that when I was a kid lol

J
Xx


----------



## spike

just watched it on you tube, along with Penfold lol classic


----------



## j8keith

"Danger Mouse" a real action hero.


----------



## Lollypop86

So I thought I'd get a nice nights sleep last night for having to be up über early the last couple of days. Wake up to the sound of scratching  the little sh*t was under my bed, I lift up the mattress but couldn't sleep anything, there are only boxes under my bed with hand bags in etc, I lift up the lid of one and there he was happy as Larry but it petrified me  so I'll be getting a new trap this weekend that he won't be able to eat his way out of

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

.


----------



## Lollypop86

ive gone for poison and a repellant thing you plug in the wall

J
xx


----------



## John-H

The favoured device of Livia

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livia

(runs away very fast .....)


----------



## Lollypop86

is that spam john? lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

my mouse is now treating himself to some lovely poison......

J
xx


----------



## John-H

Learn more about poisoning 4 min 30 seconds into here - discussion between Martina and Livia:






A lot to aspire to...


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm poisoning a mouse not a human?

J
Xx


----------



## John-H

It's still sad [smiley=bigcry.gif] where will it all end?


----------



## Lollypop86

the mouse has been eating the poison......yet he's still making a racket urgh

J
xx


----------



## j8keith

That's his ghost, you will not get rid of that easily.


----------



## Lollypop86

urgh im close to getting a gun lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jess, There is never just 1 mouse, they are the rest of the family, keep putting the poison down. 
Hopefully they will all eventually eat it & it will then go quiet.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

it keeps moving the poison and knocking in to stuff lol its supposed to be "fast acting".....meh

J
xx


----------



## spike

seems the poison is making the mouse drunk lol


----------



## Lollypop86

lol I just want it to die!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## John-H

Trouble is they will likely die out of sight.


----------



## Lollypop86

John-H said:


> Trouble is they will likely die out of sight.


you and I arent friends anymore

thankfully there isnt anywhere in my house thats not reachable

J
xx


----------



## JNmercury00

Lollypop86 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is they will likely die out of sight.
> 
> 
> 
> you and I arent friends anymore
> 
> thankfully there isnt anywhere in my house thats not reachable
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Mice and rats absolutely stink the place out when they die, best of luck.


----------



## Lollypop86

lol thankfully this is only a little field mouse  I greeted him one morning when he was under my bed  lol

living in the countryside with a huge friggin field behind you as an extended garden has its downsides

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee

Mice can get through the tiniest of holes/cracks into places you dont know exist. 2 ways to get rid, a spring trap to kill them or a humane trap (but release them at least 500m away so they wont find their way back). Use chocolate, dried sweet fruit or jam as bait.

As an aside, my Mrs wont let me use spring traps any more, so have trap them in humane traps and then kill them by transferring to a poly bag and giving it a headache. All great in theory, mouse in bag, mallet in hand, mouse lunges towards my hand, I panic like a girl and release bag, mouse escapes, I try and hit it with mallet, humane trap is destroyed. mouse heads back home (my home).


----------



## John-H

You could make a cartoon or a comedy sketch out of that Richard. Reminds me of when I tried to pick up a spider and it bit me which I wasn't expecting so dropped it. Mind you, it was quite big as its legs stuck out from under the rim of an upturned pint beer glass :?


----------



## Skeee

John-H said:


> You could make a cartoon or a comedy sketch out of that Richard. Reminds me of when I tried to pick up a spider and it bit me which I wasn't expecting so dropped it. Mind you, it was quite big as its legs stuck out from under the rim of an upturned pint beer glass :?


 That'll teach you! :roll: 
I've run away from spiders that size. Only problem is they followed! 

Some spiders eat mice......
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missulena
_There's an idea.
I'll see if I can get one for Jess_! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

mighTy Tee said:


> humane trap


Tried that option and it ate through two traps hence the reason why I've gone down this route. I use a string trap before in my old house and it only caught its hand......I had to fish it out from under the kitchen cabinets and then let it go....it didnt come back tho poor thing and that traumatised me for life lol

mice can dislocate their ribs cant they to squeeze under doors? do correct me if I'm wrong tho

J
xx


----------



## Stueyturn

http://fivegallonideas.com/bucket-mouse-trap/

Why not try this?
Don't necessarily have to use water if you don't want to kill them.


----------



## A3DFU

JNmercury00 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is they will likely die out of sight.
> 
> 
> 
> you and I arent friends anymore
> 
> thankfully there isnt anywhere in my house thats not reachable
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mice and rats absolutely stink the place out when they die, best of luck.
Click to expand...

That's actually not true!

Rats will stink if they die and fester; mice won't as their bodies don't contain much water!

Some years ago my loft was infested with about 40 mice (a thread somewhere on here). Pest control sorted it with mice poison. The noise was awful when the little darlings moving the blocks of poison. I had to move out of my bedroom and slept downstairs for a few nights. 
It was all sorted after two applications by pest control. I never found any dead mouse in the loft nor does/did it smell


----------



## JNmercury00

A3DFU said:


> That's actually not true!
> 
> Rats will stink if they die and fester; mice won't as their bodies don't contain much water!
> 
> Some years ago my loft was infested with about 40 mice (a thread somewhere on here). Pest control sorted it with mice poison. The noise was awful when the little darlings moving the blocks of poison. I had to move out of my bedroom and slept downstairs for a few nights.
> It was all sorted after two applications by pest control. I never found any dead mouse in the loft nor does/did it smell


Back in the day at my parents house, if one of the cats brought a mouse in half dead and it crawled under the fridge or a unit, after a week there would be a horrible smell and we'd have to search for it. Anything dead gives off a smell. I guess if you had them in your loft they probably worked their way in between ceiling joists so not so much of a stench.
As for rats, my god they reek! The amount of floors and walls/ceilings I've pulled down during a refurb to find a mummified rat and within seconds the smell consumes the room.


----------



## Lollypop86

well no smell yet and the poison trap hasnt moved since I last repositioned it

J
xx


----------



## John-H

A peg might come in handy


----------



## A3DFU

JNmercury00 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually not true!
> 
> Rats will stink if they die and fester; mice won't as their bodies don't contain much water!
> 
> Some years ago my loft was infested with about 40 mice (a thread somewhere on here). Pest control sorted it with mice poison. The noise was awful when the little darlings moving the blocks of poison. I had to move out of my bedroom and slept downstairs for a few nights.
> It was all sorted after two applications by pest control. I never found any dead mouse in the loft nor does/did it smell
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day at my parents house, if one of the cats brought a mouse in half dead and it crawled under the fridge or a unit, after a week there would be a horrible smell and we'd have to search for it. Anything dead gives off a smell. I guess if you had them in your loft they probably worked their way in between ceiling joists so not so much of a stench.
Click to expand...

I suppose you might be correct although it was pest control who told me about smell/no smell of dead mice.
In my case the mice climbed up up a rambling rose and then into the loft just under the roof. I assume they ended their lives somewhere in the wall cavities.
Needless to say that the rose is long gone!!!!!


----------



## Skeee

But meeces are cute?


----------



## Lollypop86

your weird lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> Rats will stink if they die and fester; mice won't as their bodies don't contain much water!
> 
> Some years ago my loft was infested with about 40 mice (a thread somewhere on here). Pest control sorted it with mice poison. The noise was awful when the little darlings moving the blocks of poison. I had to move out of my bedroom and slept downstairs for a few nights.
> It was all sorted after two applications by pest control. I never found any dead mouse in the loft nor does/did it smell


Mice like any other mammal are mostly water.

My dog found a dead mouse in a field in the summer. Being a dog decided it smelled just lovely and rolled over and rubbed her back right into it......well..........

I was nearly sick several times when bathing her to get the smell of purified mouse out of her fur.

Trust me, they stink [smiley=bigcry.gif]n


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> you*'re* weird lol
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## Lollypop86

ding dong the mouse is gone!

J
xx


----------



## John-H

You used Avon post control in the end? Apparently their Skin-so-soft is good for midges too :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

i use that :/ you looking through my curtains again?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> You used Avon post control in the end? Apparently their Skin-so-soft is good for midges too :wink:


Coming from the land of midges I can confirm it is excellent. I use it when I go fishing in the highlands in autumn. Midges at that time of year at a Scottish loch are a force to be reckoned with. I swear I've seem some with tattoos on their legs


----------



## AudiCoedDuon

Lollypop86 said:


> ding dong the mouse is gone!
> 
> J
> xx


Hi

I've been a bit reluctant to join in this thread.

However, it's been confirmed today that we have a furry 'friend' in the ceiling above the sun lounge. Heard it scratching around the other day. Can't fathom how it got there. Never mind, he won't be there much longer - I hope!!


----------



## A3DFU

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Never mind, he won't be there much longer - I hope!!


Good luck Viv


----------



## Lollypop86

uh oh what are you going to do to get rid?

J
xx


----------



## AudiCoedDuon

A3DFU said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, he won't be there much longer - I hope!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Viv
Click to expand...




Lollypop86 said:


> uh oh what are you going to do to get rid?
> J
> xx


Thanks Dani.

In answer to your question Jess, The 'Pest Control Officer' put some blue compound in the loft space. Looked a bit like plastic explosive. Just waiting now for a Big Bang. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Just waiting now for a Big Bang. :lol:


And tonight's noise! Prepare to move rooms :roll:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon

A3DFU said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting now for a Big Bang. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight's noise! Prepare to move rooms :roll:
Click to expand...

Just about to go on 'mouse watch / listen'. The 'plastic' was laid on Tuesday. I heard a scratching at approx 0200' on Wednesday morning. I listened this morning from midnight to 0130. It was silent - hopefully, it's gone! The mystery continues. Will give an update tomorrow.


----------



## Lollypop86

My mouse noises have stopped and there has been no trace of him since 

J
Xx


----------



## uberg23

Hello,

i live out in a very rural area. I am beginning to get mice in my house. I purchased 4 of the AC rodent repel devices that plug into the wall last summer. They are still plugged in but are apparently no longer working. How long are the devices good for Affordable Pest control? As I am seeing mice already this year, I know my problem will only get worse in the coming months, What is the best way to keep these rodents out of my home. I have small dogs and a cat in the house so I don't want to just leave rodent poison out on the floor. A few minutes ago, I saw a mouse with a new block of poison come out from behind a couch with it in his mouth! I have picked it up and put it between the couch and wall again.

What are my best options to keep the rodents out of my home? I understand that is hard to do considering where I live. Are the electrical rodent control devices any different or are they all the same? If there is a difference, which ones should I purchase?

I look forward to any advice you can provide

Thank you


----------



## leopard

A couple of things from experience of an *extremely* rural area up North of the border.

Don't underestimate mice as they can get through very narrow gaps,for example, under doors and cracks in bricks.They will also learn quickly and adapt to deterrents so sonic devices and poisons soon lose their effectiveness.Prevention is better than a cure so to speak.Remember also that mice don't control their bladder and micturate everywhere and the droppings are toxic.

Don't leave any food out for birds near the house,this includes bird feeders.
If you have any climbing plants growing up the wall,cut them back as mice use them as a ladder to get into the loft also cut back vegetation generally and if you have decking keep it clean including the underneath as this will also attract rats.Keep lids on bins both inside and out kept shut and keep consumables locked in containers.

Get another cat as the one you have isn't earning it's keep


----------



## A3DFU

leopard said:


> A couple of things from experience of an *extremely* rural area up North of the border.
> 
> Don't underestimate mice as they can get through very narrow gaps,for example, under doors and cracks in bricks.They will also learn quickly and adapt to deterrents so sonic devices and poisons soon lose their effectiveness.Prevention is better than a cure so to speak.Remember also that mice don't control their bladder and micturate everywhere and the droppings are toxic.
> 
> Don't leave any food out for birds near the house,this includes bird feeders.
> If you have any climbing plants growing up the wall,cut them back as mice use them as a ladder to get into the loft also cut back vegetation generally and if you have decking keep it clean including the underneath as this will also attract rats.Keep lids on bins both inside and out kept shut and keep consumables locked in containers.
> 
> Get another cat as the one you have isn't earning it's keep


All excellent advice and the only thing I could probably add is: don't leave food for your dog/cat out. Feed them and then take their food bowls away and clean them so there's no trace of anything edible in or outside the house.

If all else fails, I'd ask kind friends/family to look after your pets for some time while you get the professionals in.

Good luck


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> A couple of things from experience of an *extremely* rural area up North of the border.
> 
> Don't underestimate mice as they can get through very narrow gaps,for example, under doors and cracks in bricks.They will also learn quickly and adapt to deterrents so sonic devices and poisons soon lose their effectiveness.Prevention is better than a cure so to speak.Remember also that mice don't control their bladder and micturate everywhere and the droppings are toxic.
> 
> Don't leave any food out for birds near the house,this includes bird feeders.
> If you have any climbing plants growing up the wall,cut them back as mice use them as a ladder to get into the loft also cut back vegetation generally and if you have decking keep it clean including the underneath as this will also attract rats.Keep lids on bins both inside and out kept shut and keep consumables locked in containers.
> 
> Get another cat as the one you have isn't earning it's keep


That's a lot more than "a couple". Like mice mind you, there's always more than a couple.

Another thing - deal with it promptly. They breed like rabbits (I can't believe I said that :lol: ) and before long there could be an established population.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things from experience of an *extremely* rural area up North of the border.
> 
> Don't underestimate mice as they can get through very narrow gaps,for example, under doors and cracks in bricks.They will also learn quickly and adapt to deterrents so sonic devices and poisons soon lose their effectiveness.Prevention is better than a cure so to speak.Remember also that mice don't control their bladder and micturate everywhere and the droppings are toxic.
> 
> Don't leave any food out for birds near the house,this includes bird feeders.
> If you have any climbing plants growing up the wall,cut them back as mice use them as a ladder to get into the loft also cut back vegetation generally and if you have decking keep it clean including the underneath as this will also attract rats.Keep lids on bins both inside and out kept shut and keep consumables locked in containers.
> 
> Get another cat as the one you have isn't earning it's keep
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot more than "a couple". Like mice mind you, there's always more than a couple.
> 
> Another thing - deal with it promptly. They breed like rabbits (I can't believe I said that :lol: ) and before long there could be an established population.
Click to expand...

Consider it a "bakers" couple,the enquirer is getting good vfm  
There probably is already an established population when a mouse comes from behind the sofa with something resembling an Oxo cube in it's mouth lol.

They're on the take and taking (Giving) the Mickey :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Had mice in our shed once.
As I seem to provide screen wash for the whole family I buy 5 litre bottles of concentrate. Went out to the shed to get myself some screen wash and found an empty bottle. Now I was sure I'd bought a full bottle not long ago and had only used it once - but I started to doubt myself.
Turns out a mouse had nibbled a small hole in the bottom of the plastic bottle and drained the lot. I'm not sure whether the mouse drank it all or not. I have a picture in my mind of a group of mice lying under the bottle, drinking from a stream of screen wash and getting merry. :lol:


----------

